# Archean Green Rock! FINALLY woo hoo !!



## DarkspARCS (Sep 11, 2020)

Greetz folks!

Made one hell of a discovery yesterday!

Did a little dremel work to create a window into some rock I suspected to be Archean Green Rock, which is one of the older rock formations known for good gold totals, and well my mineralogy sniffer finally paid off handsomely... Im stoked lol


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 12, 2020)

I dont have the camera attachment for my microscope yet so I had to use the cheap chinese digital microscope to attempt to share what some of the gold close up.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Dec 9, 2020)

Here is one of the Ophiolitic (Archean Green Rock) gold ores I've discovered on a "turn if the century" gold mine tailings pile...


----------



## DarkspARCS (Dec 9, 2020)

Other Ophiolitic gold deposit ore types


----------



## DarkspARCS (Dec 9, 2020)

Just found this nice specimen this morning...

Seems to be a geothite with a complex gold bearing center...

Same area different wash.


----------

